# Weekends



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What do you do on your weekends? 

I'm getting ready for kid number 2 so it's been a lot of sitting around the house and getting it ready for his arrival.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats! What is the due date?

As for weekends, critters, gardens (veggie, herbal & greenhouse) and all that good stuff.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Weekends, weekdays, in my life the only thing different is the husband is home on the weekends, and gone through the week. Cook bigger dinners, outside work with hubbie, usually just hanging out.

There is always something to be done!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i work shift work so dont get week ends off much. but on my days off i go to the gym, sort my veg garden, sort the chickens, make my model ships and general diy.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Congrats! What is the due date?
> 
> As for weekends, critters, gardens (veggie, herbal & greenhouse) and all that good stuff.


This Friday. Can't wait!

How long before he can platy catch?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> This Friday. Can't wait!


I hope you are giving her lots of backrubs these days?

I relax by perusing multiple forums of the computer.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Work on the house, surf the net. About once a month, attend a SCA http://www.sca.org/

events (I participate in armored combat, best workout ever).

September and October, every Saturday is 'tied up' helping coach my son's rocket football team (6th grade, I coach offensive and defensive line for grades 5-8 on M-T-W practices).


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

round here the weekends......it never ends.....the older ive gotten the more the days seem to run on and on....anyway,...im slowly refurbing my house. also have gardens and goats and enjoy wetting a hook on occasion.

And like Rob...have taken up the hobby of scale ship building. it seems its never enough time for it all.....the kids are all grown,..miss their help at times!


----------



## lowery014 (Jun 20, 2012)

Work in the garden, repair fences, work horses and do some horseback riding..


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

I fix things, paint fences and stables and sheds, build sheds, build chicken hootches, manual weed control, doze in the recliner, eat ice cream, tell my wife how much I love her (this is VERY important, guys).
Budget cutbacks necessitated dropping the satelite TV service to the lowest tier so I don't waste much time there anymore.
Thank goodness the lawn gets taken care of by the wife and the horses.
Ohhh, almost forgot - eat a mess of fresh eggs.


----------



## Jason (Jun 24, 2012)

Dad and I work together off the farm during the week and on the weekends/evenings we're farmers. We grow corn, oats, and hay and my goal is to have some cows by next spring. Oh yeah, and we raise chickens. They are mostly DW's responsibility but boy are they fun.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

havasu said:


> I hope you are giving her lots of backrubs these days?
> 
> I relax by perusing multiple forums of the computer.


An hour a day. My hands are getting tired....

This weekend I scrubbed out the kiddy pool and had family come down.

At at a local Mexican/Asian? restaurant. I like the place a lot. I've been spending quite a bit of time there as that's what the wife wants.


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

weekends?? hmmm it depends .... we are often at dog shows... if there is not show we are training dogs for obedience, I feel like recently weekends we are building chicken coop and getting things done around the house. This past weekend we went out to the farm in NY state with 4 of the dogs... 

honestly weekends are usually dog related.


----------



## CCWriter (Jun 20, 2012)

I am similar to Roslyn - DH works out of town all week. The weekend is both my 'off' days, and extra work days  DH handles the animals on his days off, so I get a break. On the other hand, we are in the middle of several projects (we just moved here recently and need to tweak it to our needs) and we have to eat 'normal' when hubby is home, so it's extra work. Right now we (and by we,I mean mostly the hubster because I am inept) are building a barn for our cow and her soon-to-be boyfriend (got the call today, he's ready when we are! WOOT!) We are also putting in a pasture/extending the chickens run. Mostly it's just a continuation of the weekdays: Animals, garden, yard, etc. Come winter, we'll (yes, mostly him, but I do try to help  ) start on the inside of this house. It needs serious attention, top to bottom!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

The theme here for us all seems to be work....It was more relaxed when i had just a couple hens for some xtra eggs.....but now...lol!! it seems to be a small farm 'round here with all the chickens, turkeys, goats and gardens.....oh well even though its extra work i still love it. 

Ha.....also wish we could get away for a small vacation


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> This Friday. Can't wait!
> 
> How long before he can platy catch?


As soon as you bring him home, although it really isn't recommended. The little guy may get hurt throwing him around like that.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

havasu said:


> I hope you are giving her lots of backrubs these days?
> 
> I relax by perusing multiple forums of the computer.





Shalva said:


> weekends?? hmmm it depends .... we are often at dog shows... if there is not show we are training dogs for obedience, I feel like recently weekends we are building chicken coop and getting things done around the house. This past weekend we went out to the farm in NY state with 4 of the dogs...
> 
> honestly weekends are usually dog related.


What breed?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the upcoming arrival.  

Lets see around here, we have been clearing dead trees, chicken/duck chores, burning when we can, garden work, picking berries, cleaning up a 20x 40 building we had colapse. On our down time we go fish and hiking. I would like to get some camping in but we'll see it seems like every weekend from here to September is taken up.


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> What breed?


We have three breeds here right now as I am in the middle of a breed switch. I have had Flat Coated Retrievers for years but I kept a puppy from a litter that didn't turn out, he injured himself as a young pup and the vet never found it so it went untreated which doesn't impact him but his movement is terrible so we can't show him and his mother had a Pyo a year ago and had to be spayed so those lines came to an end so I decided that if I was going to try another breed that was the time to do it. I am so glad I did .... sooo

Our primary breed is Golden Retrievers. We have five goldens, 2 are older retired dogs, and two are actively being shown in breed and obedience.

I have three flat coats at this point, two are retired and the younger male is being shown in obedience and rally.

and then we have Natalie - a year old Irish Wolfhound who is going to be the start of our IW lines. I waited for her for over 2 years. She is being shown in breed right now and has done very well and we are working on getting her ready for obedience.

So being the proud momma..... (sorry you asked? lol)

Natalie (Championship pointed and working on obedience)









Connie (working on breed and obedience)









Bing (couch ornament)









Emmett (obedience titled, will go into the breed ring this fall)









Connor (Can. Ch. Obedience titled- retired)









Kaelyn (Can. Ch. - retired)









Meir (Obedience titled)









Shalva (Am. Can. Ch. - retired)









Cuinn (Am. Can. Ch. - retired)


----------

